# Useful ideas to get rid of moles?



## blujeenz

Any useful ideas to get rid of these buggers, I've tried the gasphos tablets, dropped 3 down the hole chased with 5L water and entrance closed.
Apparently it just makes their eye water because they're back after a day or 2.
Next was the "solar sonic mole repeller" and as you can see in the pic below it does diddly squat, the newest mound is 1.5m from the sonic, and yes its working, you can hear it every 50secs.
My latest trick is to block their mounds with bricks so that they come up for a look and then pot them.
This new one is about 80mm in dia judging by the sand drol he pushes up and he's not falling for that "topside looky" thing.



Any comments along the lines of "catch them and bury them alive" will receive a swift rating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Luckily where we are we don't seem to get moles... the water table is pretty high and I guess that's the deterrent... but back in my youth my Mom was an avid gardener and the moles used to drive her stark raving crazy! We had three cats at the time and the one was a real expert mole catcher and was rewarded with a packet of biltong for everyone she caught... she would sit for ages watching the mole hill getting bigger and somehow she would know when the mole was close enough and would spring into the air and put her arm down the hole and her claws would grab the mole and then the mole was launched into the air.

Get a cat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And talking about trying to deter moles it reminds me of another story... the gardener knew moles were the devil incarnate so the one day he decided to drown the mole and turned on the hose pipe and started to feed the hosepipe down the mole hole... he managed to get two thirds of the hose pipe down the hole...

Then he tried to pull the hose pipe out... of course the soil had settled around the hose pipe and no matter how hard he tried the hose pipe wouldn't budge... then Dad came home and tied the end of the hose pipe around the tow bar of the Valiant VIP (yes it was a very long time ago) and proceeded to try extract the hose pipe from the ground...

There is still two thirds of a hose pipe buried underground in the garden!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SinnerG



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

My dad used to believe in Sasol, he said the high octane levels made it evaporate easily and it then kills them. He lit it once, and we replanted grass for a month.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SinnerG

Could just get a pet mole snake for a while.
Come hang round my work offices and you're bound to find a 1.5m+ specimen. That's if some ignorant local isn't trying to stone them to death.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Room Fogger said:


> My dad used to believe in Sasol, he said the high octane levels made it evaporate easily and it then kills them. He lit it once, and we replanted grass for a month.






From Caddy Shack noggal

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

I believe Efekto sell a mole repellent... could be snake oil but it’s worth a shot

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I believe Efekto sell a mole repellent... could be snake oil but it’s worth a shot
> 
> View attachment 116862


Had a quick squizz on the efecto website and see that its a garlic oil extract, I've tried crushed garlic water with no visible improvement.
Guess I'll have to field test their extract and see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

blujeenz said:


> Had a quick squizz on the efecto website and see that its a garlic oil extract, I've tried crushed garlic water with no visible improvement.
> Guess I'll have to field test their extract and see.


Hopefully the extract is more potent, good luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

SinnerG said:


> Could just get a pet mole snake for a while.
> Come hang round my work offices and you're bound to find a 1.5m+ specimen. That's if some ignorant local isn't trying to stone them to death.


Tempting but not that desperate yet.
The thought of that snake lurking some unknown where is enough to give me the jeebies.

@Rob Fisher I'm a no cat no dog kind of person, besides the neighbourhood cats that use my front and backyard sand patches as their toilets havent yet caught a mole, that is of course assuming they didnt do takeaways.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

I used to have issues (and still do) with Dassies as there is a river about 50m from my house which has a whole megacity of them living in the rocks. Also all that stormwater drains in the area are Dassie safehouses.
Firstly I have no idea how to get rid of moles.
Secondly my dogs do a good job of keeping the Dassies out.
Thirdly, I have had one dogs face repaired that a dassie ripped with its teeth.
Fourth, I have had the unwanted pleasure of picking up dassie that was ripped inside out.
Fifth, last week Thursday at 3am I also had the unwanted pleasure of being woken by barking dogs only to find them playing tug of war with a squealing dassie. I had to time it perfectly and wait for the squealing to stop but also before the rip occurred as I was not in that mood to pick organs up again.

Good luck though with your moles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick

@blujeenz Many years ago we had mole problems,from what I heard pouring water in the holes is just making them happy,what we tried was hooking a hose pipe to the car exhaust and letting the fumes enter the hole for 10-15mins,cant say if it really works but im sure 15mins of exhaust fumes wont be pleasant for them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

My sister used to stay with a family on a farm by Grahamstown. The owner used to spend his Saturday afternoons with a lawn chair, a beer, and his 9mm hovering above a mound.

Failing that just start naming the bastards, we had them a lot on our farm and there was nothing you could do about them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> My sister used to stay with a family on a farm by Grahamstown. The owner used to spend his Saturday afternoons with a lawn chair, a beer, and his 9mm hovering above a mound.
> 
> Failing that just start naming the bastards, we had them a lot on our farm and there was nothing you could do about them.


I'm going with naming them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

I ran butane gas into their holes. Just do not even think of lighting it. You will be met by an invisible flame sandblasting away any facial hair not singed away by the heat. Don't ask me how I know.

The thing with moles is, as one decides to seek new pastures, the next two move in. It remains a running battle.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> My sister used to stay with a family on a farm by Grahamstown. The owner used to spend his Saturday afternoons with a lawn chair, a beer, and his 9mm hovering above a mound.
> 
> Failing that just start naming the bastards, we had them a lot on our farm and there was nothing you could do about them.


I had a neighbour that had the same approach with a 357 Magnum. Very effective, so effective in fact, we moved.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> I ran butane gas into their holes. Just do not even think of lighting it. You will be met by an invisible flame sandblasting away any facial hair not singed away by the heat. Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> The thing with moles is, as one decides to seek new pastures, the next two move in. It remains a running battle.
> 
> Regards


Who is creating the poll for the mole names

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Pave your entire garden! I haven't seen one since paving, which I did to save water. If a mole can get through bricks he deserves to be around!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

We aint got no damn Moles in this country only Mole-rats. 

Get a dog, all this talk about pouring chemicals and poisonous stuff in to the soil over a few little mounds of dirt and grass 
seems really destructive and counter-productive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz

I decided to go with a self defense spray, reckon if garlic extract can repell them then oleoresin capsicum is really going to toss their salad.
So, a relaxing afternoon with the Siren V2 and liquid bullet.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10

https://www.builders.co.za/Garden-&...MI8_T3i9qY2AIVz7ftCh0ufAMBEAQYAiABEgIjAvD_BwE

This worked for me on a few moles mounds around our flower bed, but only if you have live mole tunnels and not to many moles. 

The guy that fumigated our house told me moles like moist soil and really there is no way of getting rid of them except catching them in traps or killing them with poison bait. Funny enough after i did a full irrigation system i only see a mound every few months. 

Good luck bud, i would hate waking up in the morning to a lawn full of mole mounds. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

Feliks Karp said:


> We aint got no damn Moles in this country only Mole-rats.
> 
> Get a dog, all this talk about pouring chemicals and poisonous stuff in to the soil over a few little mounds of dirt and grass
> seems really destructive and counter-productive.



@Feliks Karp, you will understand when you wake up to a lawn with 20 mounds everyday all over the place and all you can think of is i wonder where i can buy a small nuke its frustrating to a point that you cry and then become an evil genius with only garden domination on your mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

blujeenz said:


> I decided to go with a self defense spray, reckon if garlic extract can repell them then oleoresin capsicum is really going to toss their salad.
> So, a relaxing afternoon with the Siren V2 and liquid bullet.
> View attachment 116925


Just don't forget which one is in which hand at the time, otherwise you will be crying and they will be vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Room Fogger said:


> Just don't forget which one is in which hand at the time, otherwise you will be crying and they will be vaping


Yeah I'm guessing that's going to have one hell of a throat hit on it @blujeenz !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Room Fogger said:


> Just don't forget which one is in which hand at the time, otherwise you will be crying and they will be vaping


On the bright side.... vapors tongue will be long gone once the taste buds grow back

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

I can see the face book headline already:

Man in hospital with serious burns on face after his Liquid Bullet vape device malfunctions.

Mmmm...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

It does make me laugh though...

Poor @blujeenz asks his forum family for some help with something that really bugs him, and all we give him is drivel!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Stosta said:


> It does make me laugh though...
> 
> Poor @blujeenz asks his forum family for some help with something that really bugs him, and all we give him is drivel!


Which is what TRUE family is all about!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stosta said:


> Which is what TRUE family is all about!


Are you replying to yourself? Has fatherhood already snapped your mind?



blujeenz said:


> really going to toss their salad



Ah...as it's Christmas time I'm going to let this one slide.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Stosta said:


> It does make me laugh though...
> 
> Poor @blujeenz asks his forum family for some help with something that really bugs him, and all we give him is drivel!


Par for the course with family. 

They dont really bug me per se, just that the bricks in the paving have started to settle and 1 or 2 have collapsed when walking there.
I decided to sort them out before they start destroying the front like they've done with the side and back yard.

So far, no mid afternoon activity like they usually do, so perhaps liquid bullet is working.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> Are you replying to yourself? Has fatherhood already snapped your mind?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...as it's Christmas time I'm going to let this one slide.



Hahaha! Yeah I have conversations with myself all the time, nice to chat to someone on the same wave-length as me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

@Stosta , it's absolutely fine to talk to yourself, it's only when you start arguing with yourself, and you lose, that you may have a problem. 

Now what have I done with my "I love myself jacket", think I need my hug?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Caramia

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! Yeah I have conversations with myself all the time, nice to chat to someone on the same wave-length as me!


Everybody needs expert advice sometimes, besides, those are the best convos, someone who always agrees with your decisions and backs you up

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Anyone have experience with keeping dassies out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

The liquid bullet works quite well, they havent been up again.
However, seeing as its a one time use device, it doesnt suit my application of it.
After 3 presses the can had lost pressure and I had to flatten it with a brick to build up pressure again.
There's still quite a bit of liquid sloshing around so I'll probably have to open it and use a syringe to squirt the contents into the mole tunnels.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

blujeenz said:


> The liquid bullet works quite well, they havent been up again.
> However, seeing as its a one time use device, it doesnt suit my application of it.
> After 3 presses the can had lost pressure and I had to flatten it with a brick to build up pressure again.
> There's still quite a bit of liquid sloshing around so I'll probably have to open it and use a syringe to squirt the contents into the mole tunnels.
> 
> View attachment 117207


Don't rub your eyes or pee standing up after your hands have been exposed to the liquid for a good day  
#JustSaying

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> Anyone have experience with keeping dassies out?



Stop crying and be innovative (you're welcome):

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> Stop crying and be innovative (you're welcome):
> 
> View attachment 117220​


Those hands are too manly to be mine.
Also I can make 3 pies with the size of the dassies here...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> Stop crying and be innovative (you're welcome):
> 
> View attachment 117220​


P.s. I see someone paid attention in English class

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Christos said:


> Don't rub your eyes or pee standing up after your hands have been exposed to the liquid for a good day
> #JustSaying


@blujeenz , your will appreciate where the term "Hot Rod" comes from if this happens.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> Those hands are too manly to be mine.
> Also I can make 3 pies with the size of the dassies here...



Well exactly, I mean start a business, hunt them to extinction, do the capitalist thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

@Christos Had dassies on the farm growing up, but also had a leopard using their nesting grounds as a buffet, so unless you have one running around it won't work. 

Your options are unfortunately limited as they can become a pest as they breed like rabbits, 

you can try and catch to relocate, $$$$$$$$, 
you can try and dassie proof to keep them out with fencing, good luck to you and more $$$$$
you can start feeding them in a specific place to draw them away from your home, bit less $$$, they like cat and dog pellets,
You can import crystallized fox urine from Europe, mega $$$$$ and it may or may not work,
or you can get someone to come hunt them with municipal approval. JHB City is going that route as the most humane way and using the kills to feed the predators in the JHB Zoo. 
Other than that, start naming them and charge entry for spectators
You are not going to get rid of them easily!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Room Fogger said:


> @Christos Had dassies on the farm growing up, but also had a leopard using their nesting grounds as a buffet, so unless you have one running around it won't work.
> 
> Your options are unfortunately limited as they can become a pest as they breed like rabbits,
> 
> you can try and catch to relocate, $$$$$$$$,
> you can try and dassie proof to keep them out with fencing, good luck to you and more $$$$$
> you can start feeding them in a specific place to draw them away from your home, bit less $$$, they like cat and dog pellets,
> You can import crystallized fox urine from Europe, mega $$$$$ and it may or may not work,
> or you can get someone to come hunt them with municipal approval. JHB City is going that route as the most humane way and using the kills to feed the predators in the JHB Zoo.
> Other than that, start naming them and charge entry for spectators
> You are not going to get rid of them easily!


Last I heard of the culling was in 2012. 
Perhaps I need to harass the councillor for some results. We have a lot of owls in the area so I was thinking of building an owl home but my dogs are slightly smaller than the dassies so I'm scared my dogs become food.

Also there were reports of a leopard in the nature reserve adjacent to my home that mauled a few dogs to death etc but the incidences have ceased.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Christos said:


> Last I heard of the culling was in 2012.
> Perhaps I need to harass the councillor for some results. We have a lot of owls in the area so I was thinking of building an owl home but my dogs are slightly smaller than the dassies so I'm scared my dogs become food.
> 
> Also there were reports of a leopard in the nature reserve adjacent to my home that mauled a few dogs to death etc but the incidences have ceased.


Owls can be a great help, and natural pest control, but your dogs will have to be inside at night, they don't discriminate when it comes to food. They are stunning to watch though, ghosts in the night. 

You are right, seems that the culling was stopped, wrong info from a friend. We encroach on nature due to being at the top of the food chain, and don't always know the impact. Great that you are next to a natural area, those are becoming fewer by the day. Difficult one, for sure, but maybe the councilor can assist, just keep up the pressure. If they get out of hand they will have to do something about them. Good luck with sorting them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

I remember my dad had a solid solution to get rid of moles as we live next to a massive field...He used to take the pipes used for the creepy crawly in our pool and connect it to his diesel bakkies exhaust and nicely place the end of the pipe in the hole so that the fumes would force them to leave...ever since then we have not had a mole issue on our premises...guess the ones that got away told their story to the others who planned on making a mission to our garden lol


----------

